# Yanmar YM336 Hood



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

I am trying to give my aging tractor a small makeover! My hood's mounting brackets have rusted off and I wondered if anyone knows where I might find a replacement hood, or if there might be another solution I have not thought of yet. Thanks!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

http://ymowners.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8744


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you Winston. I did call Hoye on that tractor and they do have the hood left but it is severely beat up!


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

I was looking at a photo of a beautiful YM2610 owned by bmaverick and his tractor looks almost identical to my YM336. Question: are the sheet metal parts such as the hood interchangeable?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark Mahoney said:


> I was looking at a photo of a beautiful YM2610 owned by bmaverick and his tractor looks almost identical to my YM336. Question: are the sheet metal parts such as the hood interchangeable?


Chance are it is possible with Yanmar. Since you have the YM336 parts manual, I have the YM2610/YM2500/JD850/JD950 parts manual (theses share the same hood), we can compare notes.

Chances are, Fredricks Importing would know for certain what hoods fit what and what ones interchange with what models. They would even have spare hoods too.

Sorry if these are blurry. I only cropped them from the scanning. Click on them to make bigger to view.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, re-read your original post. You need the hinges too. My parts manual is in Japanese. Oddly, it has not only the YM2610 complete, it has much of the YM2500, some of a YM1601 and one other YM. Then it has a RS tiller tossed in there for good measure. LOL It makes me want to have the tiller too!  Winston sure can entice a person. haha 

So, the next images are of the frame body and the front attachments for hoods. I say hoods in plural because I'd have to compare the images standing next to my YM2610 to verify which of the two are mine.


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you for your input on this bmaverick! I tried calling Fredrick's Importing but they are closed on the weekends it seems. So I shot them over an email. It would be nice if they had one or could find one for me.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark, not sure what part of the country you are at, but IF nobody has any hood, then this would be your last ditch option. 

https://www.japanesecompacttractor.com/default.htm 

https://wkytpstore.com/ 

This is the largest Gray and import tractor graveyard east of the Mississippi. Yes, they have 2 web sites.  

Try All State AG too. 7 salvage yards for parts. 
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/parts-categories/tractor-parts/yanmar-tractor-parts.html 

Southern Global has a large yard too
https://www.southern-global.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2944&search=ym336 

Paige in TX
https://paigetractors.com/salvage-tractors/ 

Sheaffers for gray and imports. (he is a member user here too.) Just a 2-hr drive from my place. 
https://www.japanesetractorparts.com/tractor-salvage 

Weavers in PA 
https://www.compactractorparts.com/used-parts 

Southern Farm
https://www.southernfarmequipmentimports.com/collections/ym336-body-seats


----------

